# Fable: Gut aber böse Quest



## LuMan (5. Oktober 2008)

*Fable: Gut aber böse Quest*

Hi ich habe einfach mal die ganzen Questkarten genommen und habe nichts drauf geachtet, welche Quest ich nehme.
Ich teleportierte mich mal einfach so zum Grabhügel und auf einmal steht da ein Räuber und sagt das ich die Händler töten muss. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das eine Quest ist die jeder machen muss ,also ob gut oder böse oder ich eine "gute" Version der Quest bekommen hätte.
Kann mir dazu jemand sagen ob ich die Quest abbrechen kann?

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen

mfg


----------



## fiumpf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fable: Gut aber böse Quest*

Hmm, soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist das die pöse Version der Quest; die gute war glaube ich die Händler zu beschützen.
Ach ja, abbrechen geht glaucb ich auch nicht mehr. Was dir helfen kann ist evtl. eine altes Savegame zu laden.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fable: Gut aber böse Quest*



			
				fiumpf am 05.10.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist das die pöse Version der Quest; die gute war glaube ich die Händler zu beschützen.
> Ach ja, abbrechen geht glaucb ich auch nicht mehr. Was dir helfen kann ist evtl. eine altes Savegame zu laden.


Fable the lost chapter meinst du oder?
Wie wärs denn wenn du einfach die Räuber tötest? Dann ist die Quest glaub ich fehlgeschlagen ohne dass du neustarten musst.


----------



## LuMan (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fable: Gut aber böse Quest*

Kann ich vielleicht die Quest noch abbrechen und dann die gute annehmen??
Und wenn nicht, wie sollte ich es dann machen ,weil ich gut sein will und nicht böse


----------



## SoSchautsAus (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fable: Gut aber böse Quest*



			
				LuMan am 05.10.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich vielleicht die Quest noch abbrechen und dann die gute annehmen??
> Und wenn nicht, wie sollte ich es dann machen ,weil ich gut sein will und nicht böse


Soweit ich mich erinnere gibt es im gesamten Spiel nur zwei Entscheidungen, die einen essenziellen Einfluss auf den weiteren Spielverlauf haben. Selbst wenn du jetzt diese Quest für die Räuber absolvierst, heisst das nicht automatisch, dass du endgültig böse bist. Stell es dir vor wie eine Waage. Du legst zwar einen Stein auf die böse Seite, aber wenn du in Zukunft genug Steine auf die gute Seite legst, dann spielt der eine böse Stein keine Rolle mehr. So ungefähr. 

SSA


----------



## LuMan (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fable: Gut aber böse Quest*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 05.10.2008 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> LuMan am 05.10.2008 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ja das wäre eine Lösung ,aber was wird aus den Händlern ,ich wollte mir da noch Waren holen ,aber wenn ich die umbringe kann ich nicht mehr bei denen einkaufen und das wäre nicht so gut


----------



## LuMan (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fable: Gut aber böse Quest*

Ist übrigens die Skorms Kapelle auch eine böse Quest ??weil ich hab die auch angenommen und weiß nicht ob es dafür eine gute Lösung gabs


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fable: Gut aber böse Quest*



			
				LuMan am 05.10.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist übrigens die Skorms Kapelle auch eine böse Quest ??weil ich hab die auch angenommen und weiß nicht ob es dafür eine gute Lösung gabs


Wenn Menschen opfern etwas gutes ist?
Avo gut, Skorm böse. Avo spenden, Skorm opfern.
Böse zu sein ist in diesem Spiel wie ich finde viel cooler. Da konnte ich mich bei der Whisper rächen für 1 Stunde obstquest Monsterkillen Muahahahhahaha (die hat mir immer alle im letzten Moment weggenommen)
Aber es gibt nur diese 2 Entscheidung die etwas auswirken.
Kampf bei Messerjack, nochmal Kampf bei Messerjack. Der Rest hat keine wirklichen Auswirkungen. Wenn du Händler suchst zum Geld machen dann brauchst du nur den beim oberen Bowerstone Viertel. Der verkauft ganz viele Steine die du sammeln musst bis du so 500 pro Steinart hast. 
Anleitung:
Kauf ALLE STEINE von ihm die du danach VERKAUFEN willst(Diamanten am besten). Wenn er keine mehr hat dann VERKAUF ALLE die du hast. Das machst 10 mal und du bist reich.
Kauf dir wenn du ein Krieger bist unbedingt Solus-Großschwert, ist die Stärkste Waffe im Spiel.


----------



## LuMan (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fable: Gut aber böse Quest*



			
				GtaSanAndreas am 05.10.2008 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> LuMan am 05.10.2008 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja jetzt Skorm Kapelle angenommen kann ich immer noch im Avo Tempel gehen und spenden?Und mit dem Trick mit den Steinen muss man da ein bestimmtes List lvl haben?


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fable: Gut aber böse Quest*



			
				LuMan am 05.10.2008 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> GtaSanAndreas am 05.10.2008 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skorms Kapellen Quest und Avo Quest sind keine richtigen Quests die man ab einem bestimmten Punkt macht. Die bleiben immer und kannst sie machen wann du willst bzw nie........ 
Meinst du mit den Steinen die für die Dämonentür oder das Schwert im Stein?


----------



## LuMan (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fable: Gut aber böse Quest*

Anleitung:
Kauf ALLE STEINE von ihm die du danach VERKAUFEN willst(Diamanten am besten). Wenn er keine mehr hat dann VERKAUF ALLE die du hast. Das machst 10 mal und du bist reich.
Kauf dir wenn du ein Krieger bist unbedingt Solus-Großschwert, ist die Stärkste Waffe im Spiel. [/quote]

Ich hab ja jetzt Skorm Kapelle angenommen kann ich immer noch im Avo Tempel gehen und spenden?Und mit dem Trick mit den Steinen muss man da ein bestimmtes List lvl haben? [/quote]
Skorms Kapellen Quest und Avo Quest sind keine richtigen Quests die man ab einem bestimmten Punkt macht. Die bleiben immer und kannst sie machen wann du willst bzw nie........ 
Meinst du mit den Steinen die für die Dämonentür oder das Schwert im Stein? [/quote]


Also ich meine den Trick mit den Diamanten und so.Dazu ,also zu den Trick mit den Steinen verstehe ich nicht ganz. Muss ich also von Händler mit den Steinen(Diamanten) alle kaufen und dann bei ihm verkaufen oder muss ich es bei einen bestimmten Händler verkaufen. Aber welches List Level muss ich sein, ich bin in List 4.

Aber eine Frage wieder zu den Händlermassaker: Wenn ich die Händler dann umbringe,
gibt es die ja nicht mehr,aber vielleicht hatten die was wichtiges und die Sachen kann ich mir dann nicht mehr holen nur weil ich die umgebracht habe.


----------



## DJDice1983 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fable: Gut aber böse Quest*



			
				LuMan am 05.10.2008 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eine Frage wieder zu den Händlermassaker: Wenn ich die Händler dann umbringe,
> gibt es die ja nicht mehr,aber vielleicht hatten die was wichtiges und die Sachen kann ich mir dann nicht mehr holen nur weil ich die umgebracht habe.



Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Alle Händler, die was wichtiges bei haben sind in den Städten. Die einzigen Händler, die ich unterwaegs nutze, sind die Tätowierer. 
Wie schon so oft gesagt, kannst du immer von böse zu gut (und umgekehrt) wechseln.

Böse werden => Menschen opfern in Scroms Kapelle, oder Bürger und Wachen in den Städten töten

Gut werden => in Avos Tempel spenden (wie du zu genug Geld kommst, wurde ja schon gesagt)


----------



## LuMan (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fable: Gut aber böse Quest*



			
				DJDice1983 am 06.10.2008 07:57 schrieb:
			
		

> LuMan am 05.10.2008 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Danke für die Antwort ,aber ich muss ja jetzt nur noch wissen ob ich ein bestimmtes 
Lvl in List haben muss für den Geldtrick und wo die Händler sind die mit Diamanten handeln, kann ich die Diamanten bei den Händlern kaufen und bei ihnen wieder verkaufen oder 
muss ich zu jemand anderes und sie da verkaufen??


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fable: Gut aber böse Quest*



			
				LuMan am 06.10.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> DJDice1983 am 06.10.2008 07:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des geht eigentlich mit jdm List lvl......
Es wurde mal der Tipp gegeben "Wenn ein Händler von einer Ware sehr viel hat verkauft er es billig und wenn er davon gar nichts hat verkauft er es teuer"
Wenn du eine Ware beim Händler verkaufen willst musst du nur drauf achten dass er diese Ware nicht hat, und das kannst du darin erzwingen in dem du von ihm alles kaufst und dann verkaufst. Wenn du diesen Trick einsetzt dann solltest du am Ende natürlich deine Ware wieder haben. Und mit den Edelsteinen brauchst du nur zum Händler im Oberen Bowerstone gehen weil der immer sehr viele hat die du dann kaufst und dann verkaufst. 




Händler 4 Diamanten, du 100, kaufst alle.
Händler 0 Diamanten, du 104 Verkaufst alle.
Händler 104 Diamanten, du 0 kaufst alle.
Händler 0 Diamanten, du 104 verkaufst alle
.................x mal später..................
Händler 0 Diamanten, du 104 behälst sie bis zum nächsten mal, kappiert?


----------



## LuMan (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fable: Gut aber böse Quest*



			
				GtaSanAndreas am 06.10.2008 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> LuMan am 06.10.2008 17:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok jetzt hab ich es verstanden. Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## LuMan (7. Oktober 2008)

*Was ist das für ein Schwert??*

Ich habe jetzt eine Frage über ein Video was ich gesehen habe.


Hier der Link:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4372834/Fable_Fight_vs_Jack_Dragon


Meine Frage : Was ist das für ein Schwert was er da trägt??


----------

